

Real-world device using Chuck Moore's SEAforth chips [pdf] - wagerlabs
http://groups.google.com/group/seaforth/web/Preso-HLS.pdf

======
wagerlabs
Uploaded to Scribd:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/26543064/Preso-HLS>

